# Putty - Suchresultate markieren



## flogy92 (16. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Im Putty habe ich eine Suchabfrage innerhalt einer Datei gemacht. Die Suchresultate werden zwar immer am oberen Rand des Bilschirms angezeigt, jedoch nicht markiert. Kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass die Suchresultate (farbig) markiert werden sollen?

Programm: PuTTY
Terminal: xterm


Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG flogy92


----------



## Navy (16. September 2008)

Könntest Du nochmal ausführlich beschreiben was Du gemacht hast und was Du genau erreichen möchtest? Ich nehme mal an, Du hast "grep" über eine Datei laufen lassen... aber der Rest erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## flogy92 (16. September 2008)

Also, ich öffne beispielsweise das Manual von "find" (man find). Danach möchte ich hier ein Wort suchen, z.B. "values".







Wenn ich dies jetzt suche, scrollt PuTTY mir immer so hinunter, dass das nächste Suchergebnis am oberen Rand der Konsole steht. Das ist zwar gut, ich möchte allerdings, dass alle Suchresultate markiert bzw mit einer Farbe hinterlegt werden, wie hier:







Ich weiss nicht, ob dies mit PuTTY überhaupt möglich ist. Wenn doch, wie kann ich das einstellen?


MfG flogy92


----------



## flogy92 (24. September 2008)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber weiss hier echt keiner etwas? Eine Antwort, dass es gar nicht möglich ist, reicht mir auch schon.
Oder ist die Frage noch immer unklar? Trotz den Screenshots?


MfG flogy92


----------



## Navy (24. September 2008)

Das Problem hier ist, dass die Shell nicht mit Putty interagiert, soll heißen, dass Putty gar nicht weiß *wann* es *was* anzeigen soll, weil es nicht weiß, wann genau gesucht wird. Du müsstest also auf Shell-ebene ansetzen und Dir selber einen solchen Highlighter basteln... Mit Hilfe der Farbcodes für die Shell sollte das sogar recht schnell aber weniger dynamisch möglich sein.


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. September 2008)

Leute, putty hat damit rein gar nix zu tun. Färben muss das Programm schon beherrschen mit dem man die Datei darstellt und darin sucht. Ich bin nicht sicher ob es funktioniert, aber versuch mal folgende Eingabe nach "*man befehl*"

```
:set hlsearch
```
Danach sollten alle Treffer markiert werden. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen VI/VIM Befehl. Ich bin nicht sicher ob "*man*" den Befehl versteht.


----------



## flogy92 (25. September 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten! Neurodeamon's Methode hat leider auch nicht funktioniert... Naja, ich lass es mal so. Wenn aber jemand doch noch was rausfinden sollte, bitte posten 

MfG flogy


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2008)

Alternativ kannst Du folgenden Trick anwenden:


```
man befehl > textdatei
```

Die Manpage wird in der Textdatei gespeichert und ist dann mit VIM durchsuchbar


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. September 2008)

Hallo,

man verwendet den Standard-Pager (in diesem Fall vermutlich less?). Dieser ist auch für die Suchfunktion verantwortlich. Man sollte also entsprechend dort ansetzen (less --help).

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2008)

Danke Matthias!
Das hat den Ausschlag gegeben. Ich habe eine schöne Seite im Vim Wiki gefunden die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Zwar wußte ich das MAN auf less oder ähnliches zugreift, hätte aber nicht gedacht das man je nach Linux Distribution mit einfachen Mitteln VIM statt LESS benutzen kann. Als ich die Tipps fand, habe ich gleich ein kleines Script für mein Ubuntu geschrieben 

Tipps: Vim als MANPAGE Betrachter unter *nix verwenden

Bei *Ubuntu* ist es ziemlich einfach:
Folgendes Bash-Script im Ordner */usr/local/bin/* anlegen, in meinem Beispiel mit dem Dateinamen *van*:

```
#!/bin/bash
export MANPAGER="/bin/bash -c \"col -b | view -c 'set ft=man nomod nolist' -\""
man $*
```

Und in der Datei */etc/vim/vimrc* eintragen:

```
set hlsearch
```

anschließend gibt man statt

```
man befehl
```
einfach

```
van befehl
```
ein

*Was passiert?*
Das Script biegt durch die Manipulation der Variable MANPAGER die Ausgabe in unser VIM. Allerdings wird die Betrachtung in einer weiteren Shell Instanz gestartet und verändert unsere aktuelle Shell nicht, damit können wir *man* weiterhin mit less verwenden und wenn wir lust haben nutzen wir unseren *van* befehl statt *man* um die bequeme VIM Variante zu nutzen.

Ich weiß nicht ob copy und paste aus dem forum fehlerfrei funktioniert, deshalb hänge ich das Bash Script nochmal als Anhang an.


----------

